# cómo leer los números con decimales



## wss

He visto varios hilos en este foro acerca del uso de la coma, en vez del punto, con decimales en algunos paises de habla hispana. Pero no encuentro ningún hilo que trate de un tema relacionado: es decir, cómo se lee en voz alta los números con decimales, donde se usa la coma. Por ejemplo, ¿cómo se diría 3,54? ¿¿"Tres coma cincuenta y cuatro??

A todos los que respondan, les doy 1.000,00 gracias.


----------



## Fernando

Tres coma cincuenta y cuatro
Tres con cincuenta y cuatro
Tres cincuenta y cuatro (menos normal, sólo cuando estás dictando una larga serie).
Tres enteros y/con cincuenta y cuatro centésimas


----------



## Chalon

Fernando said:
			
		

> Tres coma cincuenta y cuatro
> Tres con cincuenta y cuatro
> Tres cincuenta y cuatro (menos normal, sólo cuando estás dictando una larga serie).
> Tres enteros y/con cincuenta y cuatro centésimas



Esa forma, mmmm no la diría, no sé si es correcta, pero por una cuestión de gusto, yo diría simplemente :"tres coma cincuenta y cuatro"


----------



## ignaciobeltran

Perfecto. Parece que ya respondieron a tu pregunta. Sólo como aclaración, por favor no utilices punto y luego coma en la misma cantidad.

ejemplo:
les doy 1.000,00 gracias.

al menos que en los enteros pongas coma y al inicio de las decimales el punto, pero NO al revés.

1,000 gracias would suffice. Or 1,000.00 which sounds funny. So far I haven´t heard a fraction of a thank being given.


----------



## Fernando

ignaciobeltran said:
			
		

> al menos que en los enteros pongas coma y al inicio de las decimales el punto, pero NO al revés.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué no?


----------



## Kong Ze

Acabo de descubrir una nueva regla: 



> *2.* *Ortografía de los números escritos con cifras.* Para escribir correctamente los números expresados en cifras, debe tenerse en cuenta lo siguiente: *a) * Al escribir números de más de cuatro cifras, se agruparán estas de tres en tres, empezando por la derecha, y separando los grupos por espacios en blanco: _8 327 451_ (*y no por puntos o comas, como, dependiendo de las zonas, se hacía hasta ahora*: _8.327.451; __8,327,451_). Los números de cuatro cifras se escriben sin espacios de separación: _2458_ (no _2 458_). En ningún caso deben repartirse en líneas diferentes las cifras que componen un número: 8 327 / 451.


 Respecto a los decimales:


> *c) * Para separar la parte entera de la decimal debe usarse la coma, según establece la normativa internacional: _El valor de __π__ es 3,1416_. No obstante, también se admite el uso anglosajón del punto, extendido en algunos países americanos: _El valor de __π__ es 3.1416._
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 Así que lo correcto sería "1000,00" o bien "1000.00" (yo habría jurado que era "1.000,00").

 Supongo que esta regla no se aplica cuando se escriben fórmulas matemáticas, ¿no?


----------



## Fernando

De hecho creo que se aplica especialmente con fórmulas matemáticas.

Yo que habitualmente sigo a la RAE, discrepo. Para mí:

1.000,00

Si alguna vez tengo que escribir algo con normas internacionales, de acuerdo: 1 000.


----------



## Kong Ze

Fernando said:
			
		

> De hecho creo que se aplica especialmente con fórmulas matemáticas.
> 
> Yo que habitualmente sigo a la RAE, discrepo. Para mí:
> 
> 1.000,00
> 
> Si alguna vez tengo que escribir algo con normas internacionales, de acuerdo: 1 000.


 Bueno, la RAE dice que se ponen espacios cuando hay más de cuatro cifras. En el caso de mil sería "1000".

A mí, esto de que cambien lo que me hemos aprendido en el colegio me resulta tremebundo.
(¡Y es que no hace tanto tiempo de eso!)


----------



## Maruja14

Desde luego, imagino que la RAE está hablando... bueno la verdad es que no sé de qué está hablando.

En matemáticas no puede ser, en la declaración de la renta tampoco, debe referirse a cuando escriben artículos en los periódicos... que tampoco.

¿Espacios en blanco? ¡Qué fuerte!

Creo que nosotros siempre hemos puesto puntos para separar las cifras de tres en tres y una coma para los decimales... ¿o tampoco hacíamos eso? 

Cuando vas a la tienda suelen decir: "tres cincuenta y tres", creo que no suelen decir "con" ni "coma". Ya no estoy segura de nada...


----------



## ignaciobeltran

En el inglés, se utiliza la separación de las unidades de tres en tres, desde la derecha a través de la comilla alta '; mientras las decimales se escriben después del punto, hacia la derecha. Jamás he visto que se utilice el punto para separar las unidades y la coma para separar los decimales.

Ej.: $1´234.00 y en español, es totalmente igual, pero se escribe con coma baja sólo para darle la contra a la lengua más hablada del mundo. Ej.: $1,234.00. La RAE siempre hace lo mismo. Computadora, tomado del inglés sólo fue cambiada por ordenador, tomado del francés. BIG DEAL!

En cuestión de uso, una es la lengua hablada como se explica antes cuando se vá a la tienda, y otro muy diferente es el que se utiliza de manera escrita.


----------



## Jellby

ignaciobeltran said:
			
		

> Ej.: $1´234.00 y en español, es totalmente igual, pero se escribe con coma baja sólo para darle la contra a la lengua más hablada del mundo. Ej.: $1,234.00.



Si acaso será en español de México, porque en España ha sido "de toda la vida" coma para los decimales y punto para los miles (y las unidades después del número): 1.234,00 ptas.

Pero las normas internacionales recomiendan usar coma para los decimales y espacios finos e indivisibles para los miles, y eso es lo que hago yo.


----------



## Fernando

ignaciobeltran said:
			
		

> En el inglés, se utiliza la separación de las unidades de tres en tres, desde la derecha a través de la comilla alta '; mientras las decimales se escriben después del punto, hacia la derecha. Jamás he visto que se utilice el punto para separar las unidades y la coma para separar los decimales.
> 
> Ej.: $1´234.00 y en español, es totalmente igual, pero se escribe con coma baja sólo para darle la contra a la lengua más hablada del mundo. Ej.: $1,234.00. La RAE siempre hace lo mismo. Computadora, tomado del inglés sólo fue cambiada por ordenador, tomado del francés. BIG DEAL!
> 
> En cuestión de uso, una es la lengua hablada como se explica antes cuando se vá a la tienda, y otro muy diferente es el que se utiliza de manera escrita.



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Además en "la lengua más hablada del mundo" (y en todas las demás) es exactamente igual que en español (1.000,00). Sólo en ambientes muy anglos (como el mundo de los negocios) va ganando terreno lo de 1,000.00

De hecho la RAE está pecando de un exceso de corrección política.


----------



## ignaciobeltran

I live right at the Mexican border with the USA. That´s why I have always have seen it that way. Periods to divide decimals from units, and commas for units as I explained before.

La Real Academia de la Lengua es una Contreras. Sólo por llevar la contraria, lo cambia todo opuesto al inglés.


----------



## ignaciobeltran

al decir mil gracias, no es necesario escribir las decimales.

Al menos en América, no se usa de esa forma.


----------



## Fernando

Ignacio, creo que exageras "un poco" al decir "en América". Si me dices "at the Mexican border with the USA" estoy seguro que es así (y la RAE, contra mi criterio, lo acepta).

La RAE (en este caso) no lo está cambiando todo al contrario que el inglés. En este caso el inglés AMERICANO está cambiando todo lo contrario que el resto del mundo (incluyendo al inglés británico).


----------



## Kong Ze

Bueno, esto es apasionante. Casualmente tenía por aquí unas facturas del año pasado, procedentes de varios países, y me he puesto a revisarlas. Como podéis ver, me he encontrado de todo:

Alemania: 3.578,84
Dinamarca: 4.156,00
Holanda: 1.130,18
España: 3.444,12

Estados Unidos: 5,520.00
Israel: 2,248.6

Suiza: 2'825.40

Francia: 1 880.00

Noruega: 11 200,00
Suecia: 2 384,00


----------



## Kong Ze

ignaciobeltran said:
			
		

> al decir mil gracias, no es necesario escribir las decimales.
> 
> Al menos en América, no se usa de esa forma.


 Yo diría que wss estaba haciendo una broma al escribir "les doy 1.000,00 gracias".


----------



## diegodbs

> Ej.: $1´234.00 y en español, es totalmente igual,


 
En Español no es exactamente así. En algunos países sí y en otros no.

1.124,00 $



> *b)Para las monedas, el uso en España prefiere la escritura pospuesta y con blanco de separación, como es normal en el resto de los símbolos: 3 £, 50 $; en cambio, en América, por influjo anglosajón, los símbolos monetarios, cuando no son letras, suelen aparecer antepuestos y sin blanco de separación: £3, $50.
> *


 



> La Real Academia de la Lengua es una Contreras. Sólo por llevar la contraria, lo cambia todo opuesto al inglés.


 
No es por llevar la contraria al inglés, en todo caso es el inglés el que lleva la contraria al español y a otros idiomas.




> La *coma decimal* es el elemento separador entre los números enteros y los números decimales. Ejemplos: 3,14 828,63564 0,99 3.000.000,00
> Es el signo *oficial* de los siguientes idiomas: español, francés, italiano, alemán, portugués, rumano, ruso, griego, entre otros.


 


> Alemania: 3.578,84
> Dinamarca: 4.156,00
> Holanda: 1.130,18
> España: 3.444,12
> 
> Estados Unidos: 5,520.00
> Israel: 2,248.6
> 
> Suiza: 2'825.40
> 
> Francia: 1 880.00
> 
> Noruega: 11 200,00
> Suecia: 2 384,00


 



> Computadora, tomado del inglés sólo fue cambiada por ordenador, tomado del francés. BIG DEAL


 
No sé si es un "big deal" o no. En todo caso nosotros tenemos más cerca a Francia.


----------



## Jellby

Y casi todos los países usan el sistema internacional de unidades, sólo por llevar la contraria a los EE.UU.

Y casi todos los países conducen por la derecha, sólo por llevar la contraria al Reino Unido.

Y esto ya es "off-topic"


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Yo me niego a usar puntos, espacio y comas mientras me sea posible simplemente porque es un embrollo cuando hay muchos números. ¿Cómo se supone que tengo que separar los números de una sucesión?


----------



## Jellby

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Yo me niego a usar puntos, espacio y comas mientras me sea posible simplemente porque es un embrollo cuando hay muchos números. ¿Cómo se supone que tengo que separar los números de una sucesión?



Con comas, pero seguidas de espacio 

Los resultados de las mediciones fueron: 3,14, 24,16, 4,3 y 4214,0.

Obiviamente, en estos casos es recomendable presentar los datos de otra manera, por ejemplo en una tabla o un gráfico.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Total, un embrollo, lento de leer y propenso a errores; y hay montones de datos que no son adecuados de representar en tablas ni en gráficos.

Con el ordenador no suelo tener problemas porque se trabaja con un entorno enfocado a ello, pero manuscrito...


----------



## Pumpkin72

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Yo me niego a usar puntos, espacio y comas mientras me sea posible simplemente porque es un embrollo cuando hay muchos números. ¿Cómo se supone que tengo que separar los números de una sucesión?


Yo también lo veo absurdo.

En contextos matemáticos, la representación de los números no es una cuestión lingüística. La RAE no podría _decretar_ que ahora el exponente de las potencias se pone antes de la base, en grande y necesariamente en verde fosforito 

Pero tampoco creo (espero) que ésa sea su intención. Sería lo mismo que criticamos en los políticos metidos a lingüistas, una injerencia.


----------



## dalek

Chalon said:
			
		

> Esa forma, mmmm no la diría, no sé si es correcta, pero por una cuestión de gusto, yo diría simplemente :"tres coma cincuenta y cuatro"


Hola, tengo otra pregunta relacionada con esto.
En inglés, no se considera correcto decir "three point *forty-five*" (para 3,45), ya que lo que va después de la coma (o más bien el punto en inglés) son 4 décimos y 5 centésimos, lo cual no es lo mismo que "forty-five", y por eso se debería decir "three point four five" (aunque mucha gente usa la otra forma también la verdad, pero siempre nos corregían en la escuela si no usabamos la forma "correcta").
De la misma manera, si el número fuera "3,456", debería decirse "three point four five six", y no "three point four hundred and fifty-six".
Mi pregunta es si es igual en español, o si está bien decir "tres coma *cincuenta y cuatro*", etc.
Gracias.


----------



## Kong Ze

dalek said:
			
		

> De la misma manera, si el número fuera "3,456", debería decirse "three point four five six", y no "three point four hundred and fifty-six".
> Mi pregunta es si es igual en español, o si está bien decir "tres coma *cincuenta y cuatro*", etc.
> Gracias.


 Hola:

No sé cuál es la regla, pero en mi colegio siempre decíamos:

3,54 : tres coma cincuenta y cuatro
3,1416 : tres coma catorce dieciséis (sí, sí, así leíamos el número pi)

Claro que con este método se daban paradojas como ésta:
3,5 > 3,25 : tres coma cinco es mayor que tres coma veinticinco  

Así que seguro que la regla es otra.


----------



## dalek

Gracias, Kong. Me resulta un tema interesante este de las diferentes maneras en las que se dicen/escriben los números en nuestros respectivos idiomas (¿será que me interesan las cosas no muy interesantes? ).


----------



## cuchuflete

> En el inglés, se utiliza la separación de las unidades de tres en tres, desde la derecha a través de la comilla alta '


Perdona, pero jamás he visto la comilla alta en ninguna representación numérica.  Tal vez es un costumbre británico, pero no para el inglés en general.  En AE se usa la coma.

Tampoco estoy de acuerdo con esto:



> En inglés, no *sí* se considera correcto decir "three point *forty-five*"   justamente así se dice en AE. También se dice three point four five.(para 3,45), ya que lo que va después de la coma (o más bien el punto en inglés) son 4 décimos y 5 centésimos, lo cual no es lo mismo que "forty-five", y por eso se debería decir "three point four five"


----------



## dalek

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Tampoco estoy de acuerdo con esto


Si te quieres aburrir un poco, échale un vistazo al siguiente texto que habla de este mismo tema:

library.thinkquest.org/20991/gather/main/messages/15014.html

Escriben dos estadounidenses ahí que aprendieron la misma regla que yo.



			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Perdona, pero jamás he visto la comilla alta en ninguna representación numérica. Tal vez es un costumbre británico, pero no para el inglés en general. En AE se usa la coma.


 No, yo tampoco jamás he visto la comilla alta en ninguna representación numérica.


----------



## wss

Kong Ze said:
			
		

> Yo diría que wss estaba haciendo una broma al escribir "les doy 1.000,00 gracias".


Siendo el que empezó este hilo, me sale [¿está bien dicho "sale"?] muy gracioso ver lo largo y complicado que ha llegado a ser -- sobre todo porque no he visitado el hilo desde leer la respuesta de Chalon, y no tenía ninguna idea, hasta hoy, de que el hilo se había alargado. 

De nuevo digo:  1.000,00 (o 1,000.00 o 1 000,00 o 1 000 o bien aún "mil") gracias a todos los que han contribuido.  

Lo irónico es que Kong Ze absolutamente tiene razón: yo intentaba hacer una broma en escribirlo con un decimal. A veces las bromas no salen bien en la palabra escrita (o en las cifras).


----------



## lucia84

Y si no son euros que son pesos por ejemplo o porcentajes,¿como se diria en ingles?

1,83 toneladas= una con ochenta y tres toneladas

15,4 %= quince coma cuatro por ciento

Muchas gracias


----------



## shoam

Separador decimal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------

